
Programming in the Debugger - wcrichton
http://willcrichton.net/notes/programming-in-the-debugger/
======
fenrisbear
I only skimmed through the article; so bear with me.

Currently at work we do extensive work with AWS Lambdas that does algorithmic
calculations on in-memory datasets with pandas.

We're all pretty new to pandas and python in general. Our workflow has lead to
us dropping debug-breakpoint in PyCharm and using ipython to interactively
hack at our problem til we get it right. I think it works wonderful.

Until this project, I didn't use debug-breakpoints that much, but I've learned
to appropriate the features PyCharm provides. It's very powerful once you get
the hang of it.

